# advice needed on rabbit mites



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

my rabbit has got mites and my vet has brought out a new policy no credit given so i cant go till the 17th but he has mites on the back of his neck and across his bum area above tail which is flaking and balding i am horrified my vets wont see him 
#
does anyone have any advice as to what i can do to make him feel abit better till i can get him there


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

MELINDAGIBSON said:


> my rabbit has got mites and my vet has brought out a new policy no credit given so i cant go till the 17th but he has mites on the back of his neck and across his bum area above tail which is flaking and balding i am horrified my vets wont see him
> #
> does anyone have any advice as to what i can do to make him feel abit better till i can get him there


MY friend bought some shampoo from Pets at home and it worked a treat.

maybe give that a try ?


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

they only do a mite product for chickens thank you anyway


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Do they not stock.

Anti-Parasite Spot On for Rabbits and Guinea Pigs by Beaphar-Grooming-Pets at Home: Buy Pet Supplies from our Online UK Pet Shop either ?


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

hi oh yeah lol but i think it needs antibiotic injections i dont want to treat it myself i want to make him feel more comfortable my poor wabbit 

im changing vets:censor:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

MELINDAGIBSON said:


> hi oh yeah lol but i think it needs antibiotic injections i dont want to treat it myself i want to make him feel more comfortable my poor wabbit
> 
> im changing vets:censor:


Its got Ivermectin in so it will kill it off, plus wouldnt he be more comfortable at home instead of being a the vets having an injection?

i suppose it how ever you want to do it really, hope hes gets better soon


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

MELINDAGIBSON said:


> hi oh yeah lol but i think it needs antibiotic injections i dont want to treat it myself i want to make him feel more comfortable my poor wabbit
> 
> im changing vets:censor:


Huuuuuuh?! He doesn't need anti-b's. He needs Ivermectin. Don't hold off treating!
Those spot on's will work well.


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

well i have got him so drops and got him a new out door hutch which he will only be having shredded paper in and he has a new run so hoping he will be feeling better soon i still have the large indoor cage in the outhouse and i am also getting a smaller one for indoors he seemed alot happier once i bathed and brushed him and put sudocrem on his sore bits and seems alot calmer 
i got the drops today its a spot on type i have 4 months supply and once he is all better its off to the vets to loose his testicles at a new vets up here which only charge £40 my usual vets charge £90:censor:

will let you know how he gets on thanks for the advice


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

sudocrem is great stuff, really takes away the sore red bits, have you found some ivermectin? if not u can use mine 

can you still get benzly benzoate from the chemists? that kills the mites too


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

hi i got beaphar anti parasite spot on it contains ivermectin and is for mites mange fleas and lice so fingers crossed that works if not i will give you a shout


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

MELINDAGIBSON said:


> hi i got beaphar anti parasite spot on it contains ivermectin and is for mites mange fleas and lice so fingers crossed that works if not i will give you a shout


It will work  sorted my rats out


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

thank you for your advice mark vets would of charged me loads im just gutted i didnt notice it sooner


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

MELINDAGIBSON said:


> thank you for your advice mark vets would of charged me loads im just gutted i didnt notice it sooner


i was when my rats flared up with it.

Here they are at there worst when i first noticed it.


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

POOR THINGS I NOTICED A DRY PATCH ON NECK BUT WASNT UNTIL I HAD HIM OUT FOR A GROOM AND BATH I NOTICED I FEEL SOOOOOOO BAD HE IS SUCH A CUDDLY BUNNY AS WELL :flrt: I THINK I MAY OF GOT IT MYSELF LOL


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

just let me know if you need any, i`m cleared of mites, i accidently injected myself with it a few weeks ago!


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Is it not against the AWA for a vet to refuse to treat an animal in need now? Glad you got sorted


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`ve had a vet refuse to treat my cat Red who had eaten a frozen loaf of bread and tried to c:censor himself to death because `you have plenty of cats one less wont hurt`


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

hes feeling alot better he is constantly humping his poor teddy now lol :gasp:


----------



## retic lover (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi are you shure its not eggs, could it be flystryke? you can buy a spray called ARDAP it is for birds small animals and you can use it on snake mites(but with snakes you dont spray the snake you spray it on some paper). Just kleen rabbit out and spray his hutch and in a few days repeat belive me it is sound stuff and does the job,hope this helps


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

retic lover said:


> Hi are you shure its not eggs, could it be flystryke? you can buy a spray called ARDAP it is for birds small animals and you can use it on snake mites(but with snakes you dont spray the snake you spray it on some paper). Just kleen rabbit out and spray his hutch and in a few days repeat belive me it is sound stuff and does the job,hope this helps


 
its not flystryke i have seen that before its defo mites


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

Good news piggywiggly sent me some drops 5 days later skin looked healthier and nearly 2 weeks later we have new hair growth so thank you so much 1 happy bunny he has his own stuffed bunny who he is quite happy humping all day inbetween his masages to stimulate hair growth thank you loads piggywiggly


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

happy to help, glad he`s feeling better

:2thumb:


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

only thing is i had to take his stuffed toy away as the kids wanted to know what he was doing:blush: so now he is thumping his feet at my dog lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

MELINDAGIBSON said:


> only thing is i had to take his stuffed toy away as the kids wanted to know what he was doing:blush: so now he is thumping his feet at my dog lol


 
Tell them hes playing leapfrog:lol2:


----------

